# Fluval Edge 23L - First planted tank



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

looks good. 


No need to drain the tank - the difference in water volume between empty and scaped/planted has never even crossed my mind when it comes to dosing. With Flourish Excel - many of us use more than the recommended amount.


I would just start adding the ammonia to start up the cycle - and have at it. 


Welcome


----------



## MattM (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Veritas,

So its a 23L tank so for excel I should be dosing 2.875ml. If it was 19L? after substrate and planting etc it should be 2.375ml.
So would you say that 2.8ml would still be save even if it is only meant to be 2.3 or 2ml even? I just want to make sure I am doing everything the best I can to give it the best chance! :smile:


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Should be fine with that does of excel,it's not really an exact science, as long as you're close. Also while I don't remember how much ammonia to add, it's not much, and you should have a test kit for it to determine concentration, anywhere from 2-6ppm can be recommended depending on who you talk to. It's best to add the ammonia, wait an hour or so (you can wait longer if it's more convinient), then test so it gets disperesed into the water column. Add more if needed and repeat


----------

